# Bank Holiday Ride -London?



## topcat1 (7 Aug 2010)

Ok I know some of us are doing the Fnrttc Whitstable and you'll have all of saturday to sleep
so i thought we could either do a nice long ride on the sunday or a nice short ride on the monday.

So which day?
and where to then?
Epping forest -High Beach? Anyone know any Easy routes around there?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2010)

I'm up for either/or Dave....


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2010)

I was only thinking of last year's Jolly Farmer raffle yesterday, whilst on my travels. (The one where User actually turned up, but his brother hid behind the curtains of his café in Cookham until we had passed!  ) And Muhammad Ali stopping us from getting into Cliveden!



> Lonnie and Muhammad spent the day relaxing at the lovely Cliveden, a National Trust Estate built in 1666 by the 2nd Duke of Buckingham. The Cliveden is set amid over 300 acres of magnificant formal gardens and parklands. Muhammad explored and took in the lovely grounds. He walked about a mile and enjoyed the outdoors and exercise.



We forgive him!


----------



## StuAff (8 Aug 2010)

Don't know about Sunday- I'll probably want a lie-in- but might fancy a run on Monday (I would almost certainly be out on my own anyway). And if anyone fancies a jaunt rather more south of the river than usual, I could come up with a few ideas....


----------



## redjedi (8 Aug 2010)

Aperitif said:


> I was only thinking of last year's Jolly Farmer raffle yesterday, whilst on my travels. (The one where User actually turned up, but his brother hid behind the curtains of his café in Cookham until we had passed!  ) And Muhammad Ali stopping us from getting into Cliveden!
> 
> 
> 
> We forgive him!



I was thinking of that ride the other day as well. I guess it's not just great minds that think alike 

Perhaps we could persuade Mike e to get his bike and railcard out of retirement for this one.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Aug 2010)

topcat1 said:


> Ok I know some of us are doing the Fnrttc Whitstable and you'll have all of saturday to sleep
> so i thought we could either do a nice long ride on the sunday or a nice short ride on the monday.
> 
> So which day?
> ...


East Wittering. 70 miles from London, and down the A286, which is one of the finest cycling roads in England. Susie and I'll be there, waiting, with tea and cakes. Train home from Chichester, or return via the A29 - another fantastic ride.


----------



## StuAff (8 Aug 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> East Wittering. 70 miles from London, and down the A286, which is one of the finest cycling roads in England. Susie and I'll be there, waiting, with tea and cakes. Train home from Chichester, or return via the A29 - another fantastic ride.



Sounds good to me (20-odd miles from home, along some of the other best cycling roads!  ).


----------



## martint235 (8 Aug 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> East Wittering. 70 miles from London, and down the A286, which is one of the finest cycling roads in England. Susie and I'll be there, waiting, with tea and cakes. Train home from Chichester, or return via the A29 - another fantastic ride.



Sounds good to me for either day


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2010)

StuAff said:


> Don't know about Sunday- I'll probably want a lie-in- but might fancy a run on Monday (I would almost certainly be out on my own anyway). And if anyone fancies a jaunt rather more south of the river than usual, I could come up with a few ideas....



Happy Birthday Stu! I have been working, and missed the detail of such things - sorry.
Hope your ears have stopped ringing from a) Reigate Rd
....................................................................b) Knobworth Festival


----------



## StuAff (8 Aug 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Happy Birthday Stu! I have been working, and missed the detail of such things - sorry.
> Hope your ears have stopped ringing from a) Reigate Rd
> ....................................................................b) Knobworth Festival



No problem (I'm quite happy for people for people to forget about it.......!!!). Knebworth was splendid, ears perfectly OK..

As for the damage from Reigate, everything back to normal with the annoying exception of the skinned knuckles (just finished a course of antibiotics, they'd got infected...!). However, they seem to be going the right way finally. I went to the GP again on Friday, nurse reckoned it was looking much better. I've got a much lighter dressing on there now, I'm to keep that on for the weekend & then should be OK with regular bandages until it's healed up. Apart from the cosmetic damage, Viner's got a bent derailleur hanger (still changing gear OK fortunately, though a bit graunchy in some gears)- Velocity will sort that out in a pre-Paris service.


----------



## topcat1 (8 Aug 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> East Wittering. Susie and I'll be there, waiting, with tea and cakes.



What's that in aid of?



So we have East Wittering, the Jolly Farmer any other ideas?


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2010)

If it was Jolly Farmer bound, it would be a 'no stopping at Chiswick for a coffee, followed by another pee break, sandwich collection perambulation around the shopping arcade in Windsor, leading to a late lunch and missing out on sunset in Windsor Great Park...'  ie: no faffing around! A shorter ride. But the seaside is nice. I thought about Margate too - that's abundant with spectacle and greasy chips! If 'sitting duck' came along, he could buy himself a "Kiss Me Quack" hat.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2010)

Right... further to my earlier post.. the sunday is now a no-go for me..


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Aug 2010)

topcat1 said:


> *What's that in aid of?
> *
> 
> 
> So we have East Wittering, the Jolly Farmer any other ideas?


we're down by the seaside for a few days, and you'd be welcome to come to tea


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Aug 2010)

I quite like the sound of East Wittering... Cake, fresh fish and chips and the sea for starters, but am more keen on the ride being on a Monday than Sunday, given that I wont be back from the Smrbth till late evening Saturday, yes, I am cycling it back now, and also for some obscure reason of madness, East Whittering and back could take this months projected mileage to around 1400... quite nuts really but I like the sound of that and would be ever so proud of myself..


----------



## martint235 (9 Aug 2010)

There is a London - Hastings ride on the Sunday, we could go along and race them..........


----------



## topcat1 (9 Aug 2010)

martint235 said:


> There is a London - Hastings ride on the Sunday, we could go along and race them..........



if you wanna go racing join the dynamos'

east wittering is looking good for the monday, lets have a show of hands


----------



## martint235 (9 Aug 2010)

topcat1 said:


> if you wanna go racing join the dynamos'
> 
> east wittering is looking good for the monday, lets have a show of hands



I'll clean my chain if you come racing........

Where's East Wittering again? I assume we're cycling there and back... count me in.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2010)

East Wittering on Monday is good for me


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Aug 2010)

topcat1 said:


> if you wanna go racing join the dynamos'
> 
> east wittering is looking good for the monday, lets have a show of hands



 

Early start I guess then...? So, to be there for lunch, HPC at 6am?  . Am actually going to spend more time on my saddle than anywhere else that weekend... man.... am going to be sore...


----------



## topcat1 (9 Aug 2010)

how you doing Davy?

i see you're doing oxford - london watch out for the suicide badgers and that chinnor hill goes on some


----------



## StuAff (9 Aug 2010)

ianrauk said:


> East Wittering on Monday is good for me



+1. Have checked train times, an early start's no problem for me (as long as it's not 6am!!).

Martin, it's 7 miles or so south of Chichester.


----------



## martint235 (9 Aug 2010)

So we're looking at 110 miles there and back? That's do-able


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2010)

I should say so


martint235 said:


> So we're looking at 110 miles there and back? That's do-able


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2010)

Not really 'keeping up' with things for the moment.

Sunday, 'late' start to the seaside after allez retour of Whitstable on Saturday. Monday, HPC or other London rv. for a quick 120kms.(about  ) To the Jolly Farmer in Cookham via Windsor, Eton, Burnham Beeches - quick return via Maidenhead, Eton Wick, Datchet, Windsor Great Park then townbound to HPC or other destinations...
http://bikeroutetoas...x?course=165571

Not sure what I'm up to at the moment - convince me!


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Aug 2010)

topcat1 said:


> how you doing Davy?
> 
> i see you're doing oxford - london watch out for the suicide badgers and that chinnor hill goes on some




Aye, getting there thanks mate, you? I've still got niggling issues around knee/hamstring, but sod it! ha! 

Ahh, yes, I quite surprised ive seen no other uptake from anyone else about this.. but Oxford, Whitstable and Brighton make three Friday night rides in a row so undertandable.. but I could do with the company of familar faces...  . Ah, yes, but I can now climb hills, honest, and much better now ive got cleat covers...


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Aug 2010)

martint235 said:


> So we're looking at 110 miles there and back? That's do-able



About 160miles for me if we start HPC.... Thats do able too..


----------



## martint235 (10 Aug 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> About 160miles for me if we start HPC.... Thats do able too..



It is. My current record is 163.5 miles, if we could break that it would be fantastic!!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Aug 2010)

martint235 said:


> It is. My current record is 163.5 miles, if we could break that it would be fantastic!!!



Well, if we end up "Mouseketeering", you could end up smashing that... depends if 'teef wants to come with his Garmin or not too... come on 'teef, you know you want to..

I've also noticed the route down takes us past Ally Mac'b's house, and we all know his wife bakes awesome cookies, and yet I see no comment from our fav butterfly bar rider about this ride, "Where are ya, lets be 'aving ya!" and we also go near Arundel... please pretty please, lets go past it!?


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Aug 2010)

I might be up for this, subject to a bit of double checking nearer the time. 

Last time I cycled to East Wittering, it was so cold my right eye partially froze up, so it would be nice to see the place properly, in the warm glow of an August bank holiday sun rise.


----------



## topcat1 (10 Aug 2010)

hope you can join us Adam (then we'll have someone who knows' the way)

can someone tell Martin that we're going to east wittering on the monday

meet point 
hpc?
hampton court?

start time 8 or 9


----------



## topcat1 (10 Aug 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> we're down by the seaside for a few days, and you'd be welcome to come to tea



great! plans are being made


----------



## StuAff (10 Aug 2010)

topcat1 said:


> hope you can join us Adam (then we'll have someone who knows' the way)
> 
> can someone tell Martin that we're going to east wittering on the monday
> 
> ...



I'd suggest HPC. 8 is OK for me.


----------



## topcat1 (11 Aug 2010)

StuAff said:


> I'd suggest HPC. 8 is OK for me.



We're going to have to check your bag Stu
seatpack
2 tubes
pump minitool
buff/armwarmers
cake

on bike
lights
drink 

no bag!


----------



## StuAff (11 Aug 2010)

topcat1 said:


> We're going to have to check your bag Stu
> seatpack
> 2 tubes
> pump minitool
> ...





Well, my pump won't fit in my seatpack (and no way of mounting it on the bike)....Unless you want to count the Carradice as a seatpack!! No room for any cake either. Or lights..... And I like being able to have a drink without stopping (I haven't got good balance, last time I tried to drink from a bottle on the move I nearly came off, and I've had enough crashes this year!). The way you lot moan, you'd think I was making you carry it.....!!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Aug 2010)

topcat1 said:


> We're going to have to check your bag Stu
> seatpack
> 2 tubes
> pump minitool
> ...



Buff??? Armwarmers??? Its the middles of Summer!!! God, you oldies...  

HPC is fine by me, possibly the earlier the better. I will be cycling back as I am Mister Davy'idontdotrainsontheRBTH'walnuts and so I dont quite fancy getting home at midnight and then up a few hours later for work... So.... who's plotting the route... and should this be allowed to be plotted by a Garmin user?


----------



## StuAff (11 Aug 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Buff??? Armwarmers??? Its the middles of Summer!!! God, you oldies...
> 
> HPC is fine by me, possibly the earlier the better. I will be cycling back as I am Mister Davy'idontdotrainsontheRBTH'walnuts and so I dont quite fancy getting home at midnight and then up a few hours later for work... So.... who's plotting the route... and should this be allowed to be plotted by a Garmin user?


Missed the bit about armwarmers. I don't own any, TC brought them up. so it's 'oldie', TYVM 
+1 for having a paper map. Garmins are a bit unreliable as a route guide.


----------



## HaloJ (11 Aug 2010)

Nah they're fine as long as you don't use Garmin software to make a route and NEVER rely on their internal routing data.


----------



## martint235 (11 Aug 2010)

HaloJ said:


> Nah they're fine as long as you don't use Garmin software to make a route and NEVER rely on their internal routing data.



And remember to turn them on after a stop.........


----------



## HaloJ (11 Aug 2010)

martint235 said:


> And remember to turn them on after a stop.........


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2010)

There's nothing to be scared of, having a route carefully plotted on Garmin. just be scared of the peeps to whom the kit belongs... (except for topcat's one - he never risks telling anyone anything for fear of incrimination... ) 

Where are you all going then?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2010)

Don't tell him Pike...







Aperitif said:


> Where are you all going then?


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Don't tell him Pike...



Is this something to do with 'they don't like it, Upham'? That's in Hampshire. (Where are you going again?)


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Aug 2010)

how many of you? 

By the way, Adam, the frozen eye was in Bracklesham. Bracklesham is bracing, but Wittering is warmer. 

The mobile number for the ferry is 07970 378 350. He can take eight bikes at a time. 

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=iZyJbyKH8S0


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Aug 2010)

Sorry, a ferry??


----------



## topcat1 (11 Aug 2010)

Ian
Stu
Martin235
Davy
User3143
Adam
tc1

ferry?


----------



## StuAff (11 Aug 2010)

The ferry runs from Bosham harbour to Itchenor. I've never used it. When I've been going down towards the Witterings or Selsey, I've followed my usual route into the city &amp; then gone south from there. The ferry could be an nice diversion (Bosham is lovely), but the roads on the amusingly named Manhood peninsula are fairly quiet &amp; the scenery's nice. The southern part of the Chi ring road is busy but passable with care, I've not had any problems. I'm not sure we'd save anything on mileage or time by going to the ferry.


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 Aug 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> By the way, Adam, the frozen eye was in Bracklesham. Bracklesham is bracing, but Wittering is warmer.



Very good! You're turning into Aperitif.

Anyway, I was only a mile out, and I blame it on the fact I couldn't really see where I was going.


----------



## Flying Dodo (13 Aug 2010)

StuAff said:


> I'd suggest HPC. 8 is OK for me.




That sounds good for me as well.

What sort of route does everyone want?

Easiest route without too much thinking about it, would be the traditional Brighton FNRttC route as far as Horley, then skirting north of Gatwick Airport on the back roads to Faygate, then through Horsham onto the Bognor route as far as Ford, then onto Barnham and on the back roads south of the A27, skirting south of Chichester to Wittering.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Aug 2010)

HPC at 8am is good for me


----------



## topcat1 (14 Aug 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> East Wittering. 70 miles from London, and down the A286, which is one of the finest cycling roads in England.






Flying Dodo said:


> That sounds good for me as well.What sort of route does everyone want?Easiest route without too much thinking about it, would be the traditional Brighton FNRttC route as far as Horley, then skirting north of Gatwick Airport on the back roads to Faygate, then through Horsham onto the Bognor route as far as Ford, then onto Barnham and on the back roads south of the A27, skirting south of Chichester to Wittering.




erm, can we have some of this A286 please


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2010)

Adam's taken out the 'scenic' and built in some 'hills' Dave!


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 Aug 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Adam's taken out the 'scenic' and built in some 'hills' Dave!



Ha ha. 

The A286 is, as already pointed out, a lovely cycling road, with some stunning views, and I was on a bit of it only a few weeks ago. However, it would be only fair to point out the more northerly bit does have a 15% up slope to get over, as well as some other peaks at over 10%. At night time, you tend not to notice them so much but seeing as this little trip is during daylight hours, you might not appreciate the lumps so much. Plus it's a bit further west than we really need to be.

However, on the plus side, you do get to blast through a little hamlet called Cocking, so in a similar vein we could drop down past Dunsfold where Top Gear is filmed, to pick up the A286.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> The A286 is, as already pointed out, a lovely cycling road, with some stunning views, and I was on a bit of it only a few weeks ago. However, it would be only fair to point out the more northerly bit does have a 15% up slope to get over, as well as some other peaks at over 10%. At night time, you tend not to notice them so much but seeing as this little trip is during daylight hours, you might not appreciate the lumps so much. Plus it's a bit further west than we really need to be.
> 
> However, on the plus side, you do get to blast through a little hamlet called Cocking, so in a similar vein we could drop down past Dunsfold where Top Gear is filmed, to pick up the A286.



Dunsfold...Top Gear?  - that really would be Cocking 'up'...


----------



## StuAff (14 Aug 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> The A286 is, as already pointed out, a lovely cycling road, with some stunning views, and I was on a bit of it only a few weeks ago. However, it would be only fair to point out the more northerly bit does have a 15% up slope to get over, as well as some other peaks at over 10%. At night time, you tend not to notice them so much but seeing as this little trip is during daylight hours, you might not appreciate the lumps so much. Plus it's a bit further west than we really need to be.
> 
> However, on the plus side, you do get to blast through a little hamlet called Cocking, so in a similar vein we could drop down past Dunsfold where Top Gear is filmed, to pick up the A286.




+1. Nice bit of road, done Chi to Midhurst, from the south the lumps turned into very pleasant descents


----------



## Mark Grant (17 Aug 2010)

I should be able to get myself out of bed to reach HPC by 8  

Mark


----------



## Aperitif (17 Aug 2010)

Where have you been hiding Mark? Don't turn up to HPC with any trace of suntan eh?!


----------



## Mark Grant (17 Aug 2010)

Away for family hols in France. 
Weather was OK but tan still restricted to areas not covered by cycling gear. 

Mark.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Aug 2010)

M Grant said:


> I should be able to get myself out of bed to reach HPC by 8
> 
> Mark





Nice one Mark.. up for another 100 miler then?


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Aug 2010)

I'm telling you that the A286 southbound is about as near to heaven as a bicycle can get - oddly the northbound route is pants. The hill out of Fernhurst is so delightful that I once did it with Simon P 5 time in quick succession - and the downhill that results is just so sweet it brings tears to your eyes (although there is a vicious lefthander on the way in to Easebourne that has bought a stain to the shorts of many a cyclist). 

Further north there is a rise toward Brook, and another toward Grayswood that are just gorgeous, with thrilling descents beyond.

From the summit at Cocking you can go like the wind (although, again, there is a smart righthander going in to Singleton that it is very possible to miss) and the run through Lavant is sweet. The only decision you have to make is whether to turn right north of Chichester and go across country to the Bosham Ferry, which is a laugh.


----------



## topcat1 (20 Aug 2010)

Ian 
Stu
Martin235
Davy
User3143
Adam
Mark G
tc1

we're still undecided on the route, which do you prefer guys?
the easy gatwick way or the longer hilly scenic way


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Aug 2010)

topcat1 said:


> Ian
> Stu
> Martin235
> Davy
> ...



Cool, I like the list and quite excited. Along with the Whitstable ride, it could be around 400miles in the space of 3 ish days for me.

Am not fussed on the route, but I would like this to be a 200+ miler for me. However, HPC, Guildford, this fancy road to East Whittling seems cool with me and pretty straight forward.. then again, I just look at easy straight line A roads when planning, hills come and go and make a man! hahaha


----------



## martint235 (20 Aug 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Cool, I like the list and quite excited. Along with the Whitstable ride, it could be around 400miles in the space of 3 ish days for me.
> 
> Am not fussed on the route, but I would like this to be a 200+ miler for me. However, HPC, Guildford, this fancy road to East Whittling seems cool with me and pretty straight forward.. then again, I just look at easy straight line A roads when planning, hills come and go and make a man! hahaha



Ditto. Not fussed about the route but at least 150 miles would be good. 200 better


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Aug 2010)

martint235 said:


> Ditto. Not fussed about the route but at least 150 miles would be good. *200 better*



 I like the style!


----------



## redjedi (20 Aug 2010)

topcat1 said:


> Ian
> Stu
> Martin235
> Davy
> ...




I think I'll join you as well.

I like the idea of the hillier route ( not something I would have said a year ago)


----------



## martint235 (20 Aug 2010)

martint235 said:


> Ditto. Not fussed about the route but at least 150 miles would be good. 200 better






Davywalnuts said:


> I like the style!



Well not done 200 yet. Managed 100 and 150 in successive weekends so I feel I need to move up a gear.


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Aug 2010)

Excellant luke, been ages since I last saw you!

Oh yes Martin, sounds good to me. I still yet to do my first 2 ton... and am very determined to do it too!


----------



## topcat1 (20 Aug 2010)

shouldn't you be sleeping davy? big ride tonite


----------



## StuAff (20 Aug 2010)

+1 for going the scenic route. Down & over to the A286, I'd say (as to how we get there, pass!)....
Want to get the ton myself....


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 Aug 2010)

OK then, the people have spoken!


How about something like this?

76.6 miles and less than half the climbing we did to go round the M25, so quite easy!




Edit:-

And no, the route doesn't go on the A3, just the cycle path adjacent to it!


----------



## StuAff (22 Aug 2010)

Looks good to me, Adam.


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 Aug 2010)

Yup, 08.00 @ HPC.


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Aug 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> OK then, the people have spoken!
> 
> 
> How about something like this?
> ...



Looks good to me too. I sorta cover that area a few times on my cycles so fairly au faix with it, although typlically I drop through from Chobham to Stoke D'Abernon and then the A246 to Guildford, however, its hilly, but fairly fast with then rolling hills. Never had a problem on it either. However, ive quite had enough for hills for the moment and, just checking it over, this course is on par with ft climbed on the way to Oxford Friday night, and that was about 30 miles less so Ive no intention to increase the climb on this ride... no wonder I was dead..


----------



## martint235 (25 Aug 2010)

Is the Notting Hill Carnival likely to interfere with our route out of London? Doesn't it end up in Hyde Park nowadays or did they stop that?


----------



## StuAff (25 Aug 2010)

martint235 said:


> Is the Notting Hill Carnival likely to interfere with our route out of London? Doesn't it end up in Hyde Park nowadays or did they stop that?



Just checked the route on the Carnival website...it doesn't go as far south as HP (southernmost is Westbourne Grove), and there's no risk of us getting caught up in it.


----------



## gbs (26 Aug 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> Yup, 08.00 @ HPC.



I will be v happy to join this ride if the Whitstable jaunt and tennis on both saturday and sunday leave any power in the legs. If you take DoDo's route I will join you at the Sth side of Putney Bridge (it being a stone's throw from home). I will be there at 0830 - look for a tall guy red shirt. If you do not arrive by 0845 no doubt impatience will get the better of me and I will set off at a gentle pace.

In the alternative case *don't wait for me* - I am obsessively punctual and no show means no show and distraction by as yet unannounced family events, feebleness on my part or some other lame excuse.

The f'cast looks good.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Aug 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> OK then, the people have spoken!
> 
> 
> How about something like this?
> ...


looks good to me. The slip road off the A3 at Burpham would save you some time, and there are some bushes on the left hand side which afford the gentlemen a chance to relieve themselves (that's a personal recommendation for you if ever there was one). Guildford oneway system is a bit of a 'mare, but if you keep looking for A3100 you'll be fine.

There are some magic moments on the A286 which you'll find along the way.

The Bosham Ferry takes 8 bikes - the number is 07970 378 350 Best to call first if you fancy it. It means that you divert around Chichester, which is a lovely town, but you do get to see Bosham church from across the water, which is one of the great sights in England

I'm guessing you'll arrive about 1pm. I'll have a bit of a spread ready. I've no idea what the flat is like - it was what was available at next to no notice. Hopefully there's a balcony we can sit out on.

Just one question - is this Sunday or Monday? Either are good.


----------



## topcat1 (26 Aug 2010)

the ride's on monday

Ian
Stu
Martin235
Davy
Lee
Adam
Mark G
Redjedi/Leon as they call him at look mum no hands
gbs
tc1

i'm expecting a couple to pull out


----------



## redjedi (26 Aug 2010)

topcat1 said:


> Redjedi/Leon as they call him at look mum no hands



I've been called worse


----------



## StuAff (26 Aug 2010)

topcat1 said:


> the ride's on monday
> 
> Ian
> Stu
> ...




Assuming all goes well tomorrow night, I'm still in....one rest day will be enough for the next couple of weeks


----------



## gbs (26 Aug 2010)

To Routemaster/Flying DoDo

I might summon up the strength/resolve for part of the return leg but will check train times for a bailout - do you plan to return via Midhurst A285 or Petworth A286? BRs.


----------



## gbs (26 Aug 2010)

gbs said:


> To Routemaster/Flying DoDo
> 
> I might summon up the strength/resolve for part of the return leg but will check train times for a bailout - do you plan to return via Midhurst A285 or Petworth A286? BRs.



Please ignore the above. I created a phantom route by clicking to pan on the map.! 

For those of you with a like minded weak constitution - there are 5 trains/hr from Haslemere


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Aug 2010)

For anyone who's downloaded the route into a GPS, after zooming in, I've noticed that bizarrely in a few place, Bike Route Toaster has selected a footpath for a short cut, for example in Lavant. 

We'll be sticking to the road.

Also, the route ends in West Wittering, but we should be East Wittering. Apart from those minor details, it's fine!


----------



## gbs (29 Aug 2010)

I have just learnt of a new family commitment for monday so it is unlikely that I will join you. Outward bound you will have a tailwind.


----------



## topcat1 (29 Aug 2010)

Adam
Davy
Ian
Luke
Mark
Martin
Stu
tc1

hpc 8am

stu and mark i don't have your mobile no's check your pm


----------



## redjedi (29 Aug 2010)

I'm afraid I'll be unable to make tomorrow. 

My bike is currently crankless as the bearings need replacing, and tomorrow is the only time I can make it to the shop to get them replaced.

Have fun


----------



## StuAff (29 Aug 2010)

Shame about that Luke, hope you get it sorted OK.


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Aug 2010)

Am dead, am tired, am sore, am achey, am headachey, my solarpanel roof is sunburnt, my lips are chapped and ive not managed to get to TESCOs to get my wine gums, but i 'only' need 125 miles to get my first 1000mile month.. 

So to the words of a great childrens tv character, 'can i do it? Yes i can!'





I hope.. going for a quick pootle now to bring those miles down..


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Aug 2010)

Am dead, am tired, am sore, am achey, am headachey, my solarpanel roof is sunburnt, my lips are chapped and ive not managed to get to TESCOs to get my wine gums, but i 'only' need 125 miles to get my first 1000mile month.. 

So to the words of a great childrens tv character, 'can i do it? Yes i can!'





I hope.. going for a quick pootle now to bring those miles down..


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Aug 2010)

And am seing double...


----------



## martint235 (29 Aug 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Am dead, am tired, am sore, am achey, am headachey, my solarpanel roof is sunburnt, my lips are chapped and ive not managed to get to TESCOs to get my wine gums, but i 'only' need 125 miles to get my first 1000mile month..
> 
> So to the words of a great childrens tv character, 'can i do it? Yes i can!'
> 
> ...



Get some climbing practice in!!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Aug 2010)

Thinking of doing some practice at shooters hill...


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2010)

Am going to get the train back from Chichester tomorrow as I have to get back at a reasonable time.


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Aug 2010)

Weather looks good. A bright, chilly start, with a northerly wind but then clouding over and warming up to 20⁰. So it could still be OK for making sand castles on the beach.

See you all at 8 at HPC.


----------



## iLB (29 Aug 2010)

i might be a late addition to the ride  will show you how to climb davy


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Aug 2010)

iLB said:


> *(1)i might be a late addition to the ride * (2)*will show you how to climb davy*



(1) Coooool!! 

(2) Be my guest... all I know is am kicking your ass on mycyclinglog... you lazy student...  

112miles to the 1000 now... I shall be crawling at 13mph ave tomorrow, so please be patient...


----------



## gbs (29 Aug 2010)

topcat1 said:


> Adam
> Davy
> Ian
> Luke
> ...


and me at the latest assessment; 0830 S side PB; red shirt, black Pearson.


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Aug 2010)

Excellent, although might be best to be there by 8.20, as we'll be steaming along if ILB comes along.


----------



## gbs (29 Aug 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> Excellent, although might be best to be there by 8.20, as we'll be steaming along if ILB comes along.


wilco BRs


----------



## gbs (30 Aug 2010)

gbs said:


> wilco BRs



It is cold this morning so change of kit to black shirt white armwarmers.


----------



## topcat1 (30 Aug 2010)

gbs you have pm


----------



## Davywalnuts (30 Aug 2010)

Morning peeps!

Alas and annoyingly am going to have to pull out. My legs are baked and just really hurting still. I think am just going to cause them damage. Not happy..

Sorry all, but have a great one!


----------



## topcat1 (30 Aug 2010)

Adam
Andy
gbs
Ian
Mark
Martin
Stu
TC1


Davy you need to invest in some compression tights


----------



## Davywalnuts (30 Aug 2010)

No updates yet? Everyone in a drunken stupor?? Damn you lot! 

Anyhow, i hope the ride went well and am looking forward to the photos and write up. I went out earlier for a quick spin, just about managed 34 miles, so quite glad i didnt join and then henceforth be a liability.. shame still..


----------



## StuAff (30 Aug 2010)

Shame you couldn't make it Davy, perhaps the knees still need TLC? 

That was absolutely brilliant. I was up dark and early to get the 5.32 train up from Hilsea- nearly missed it, set off only to realise I'd not got my glasses, made it onto the platform just as the train arrived. Phew! Made it to HPC before anyone else, gave me a chance to have a good look at the Arch and surroundings (well, I don't generally see it in daylight!). Never seen the corner itself so quiet...
Didn't have long to wait until first Adam & then the rest turned up. Cue usual gentle jibes about the rucksack. It was LIGHT (no bladder, only had the two bottles on the bike- might have underdone the hydration for once, the Abus lock stayed at home in favour of the not-in-any-way-secure cable freebie, food consisted of only a couple of cereal bars (forgot the gels), lights, pump, inner tubes, tyre levers and multi-tool. That was it, honest....
Anyway, first part was a little slow, on account of our one-and-only puncture, suffered by Ian. Geoffrey joined us at Putney Bridge, and the pace picked up nicely. The half-lap of Richmond Park was nice (more cyclists than drivers, massively so). On we went through Kingston, Thames Ditton, Esher and Guildford. Milford saw an entirely unprovoked and unintentionally amusing burst of horn-blowing from some idiot woman in a Renault Megane. I got a blast even though she'd already got past me & I hadn't held her up in any way. I also got a short diatribe from some bloke in a Skoda- apparently I was on the wrong side of the road or something (I think he meant 'the bit of road I'm on', another one I didn't hold up but moaned anyway!). We then joined the A286, and I think the consensus was that it didn't quite live up to Simon's praise. It was a damn good work-out though (I seem to have inadvertently added to my own workload by having underinflated tyres, but I wasn't going _that_ slowly nonetheless!). And some of the scenery was indeed lovely. And not all of the sweeping fast descents were followed by gruelling ascents, just most of them...
We were running a bit later than Simon's rather optimistic reckoning of a 1pm finish, but as we got nearer Chichester the easier terrain saw us move a bit more quickly. We went down through Fishbourne (no, don't know that road..lol, it's a regular part of my weekend runs), skirted round Chichester itself, then down to East Wittering & arrival at the temporary Legg residence at ten to two. Simon, Susie & young Daisy were splendid hosts, and the pasta and crumble went down a treat, though they might be eating all the remaining pasta for the rest of the week. At about a quarter to three, we took our leave (after Simon spotted and sorted my tyre problem..!), and we all went up to Chichester station, no-one riding back, and in my case then on home. Took the longer way round to make sure I passed the ton for the day. Total mileage was indeed on target- 103. Thanks one and all!

NB: Loading up the route part-way into the ride (causing the first part to be automatically saved & timers etc cleared) seems to have screwed up both files for the first and second parts. Got the timings etc, but not the route. Grr.


----------



## StuAff (30 Aug 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> No updates yet? Everyone in a drunken stupor?? Damn you lot!
> 
> Anyhow, i hope the ride went well and am looking forward to the photos and write up. I went out earlier for a quick spin, just about managed 34 miles, so quite glad i didnt join and then henceforth be a liability.. shame still..



I was typing up my write-up as you posted this. Definitely not in a drunken stupor


----------



## Aperitif (30 Aug 2010)

AAA Should be four As actually, as in 'Another Adam Amazing Adventure.' Brilliant! I loved the gentle pootle back to Chichester - sorry didn't get to sat 'ta ta' properly Stu, but good luck next week.
Hills to die for. Climbs to love. UP and up and up. We loved the lady in Guilford? who was the 'horniest' motorist heard on a ride for a while.(I think she was only acknowledging tc1's 'derriere to die for' .

Quite a quick crew out today that I had to keep up with:
Stu Aff
Mark M Grant
Ian Rauk
Andy ILB
Adam Flying Dodo
Dave tc1
Geoffrey (who I stupidly kept calling Graham - but hey! Graham is a nice name!)  gbs
Big Martin 235
Little Martin Aperitif

The welcoming committee:
Simon dellzeqq
Susie Field
Daisy (Was once in a field)

A lovely spread of food awaited us, along with cheap tea that had no bags around it. All provided by the welcomers. Thanks 'The Sea Legg's Café'
What a nice day for it.
That's all for now but there is a story or two to be told I'm sure! Go to it boys!
Pippa - for those that know her, also completed her Lands End to John O'Groats mostly solo ride.


----------



## topcat1 (30 Aug 2010)

It was an armwarmer and buff morning.
http://img411.imageshack.us/g/a286eastwittering001.jpg/

http://img411.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=a286eastwittering001.jpg

Thanks Adam for leading the ride
extra big thankyou to Susie and Simon for laying on a generous spread (i had seconds)
and for suggesting we ride down the wonderful a286

Martin Stu Ian Mark Andy gbs Adam Martin thankyou for a great day out
tc1


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2010)

Bloody Hell I love these rides. 
A very good day out indeed.
Thanks fellow riders.
Thanks Simon and Suzie for the lovely scram & tea. Really nice of you.
111 miles for the day for young ILB's and myself. Set at a fair cracking pace too with a fair bit of climbing and some wonderful descents. The legs are definitely feeling this one.


----------



## StuAff (30 Aug 2010)

My legs did feel it a bit too. I've decided that this week's tapering will be done in la belle France though


----------



## iLB (30 Aug 2010)

a great day out as ever, legs feeling just dandy. blew up about 5 miles from home sadly so got trashed up a few hills by ian, gutted...

just goes to show how far a student will go for free food! i would have been at notting hill carnie if i wasn't so skint atm


----------



## Mark Grant (30 Aug 2010)

A great day, thanks one and all.
As has already been said Simon, Susie & Daisy were the hosts with the most, ( the most pasta at least!) Thank you.
The A286 wasn't quite the cycling nirvana I had imagined from Simons description. In my minds eye I could see a glorious road bathed in sunshine with a gentle downhill slope. There were of course long downhill stretches but they had to be paid for with some long uphill bits!
A nice ride and my route home from Victoria took me to a little over 106 miles for the day.

Mark.


----------



## martint235 (30 Aug 2010)

topcat1 said:


> It was an armwarmer and buff morning.
> 
> Thanks Adam for leading the ride
> extra big thankyou to Susie and Simon for laying on a generous spread (i had seconds)
> ...



No it wasn't a morning for arm warmers. It's never a morning for arm warmers....

Ditto the thanks to Simon and Susie for the welcome and the food. I'm not really a pudding person but that crumble was very nice!!!!

A good day out had by all. 

Shame my homeward ride partner (DavyW) didn't make it so I could get my 200 but got a 105 which makes a respectable 238 for the weekend.


----------



## StuAff (30 Aug 2010)

I agree, arm warmers were not necessary. Easiest way to keep warm was to ride


----------



## Aperitif (31 Aug 2010)

StuAff said:


> My legs did feel it a bit too. I've decided that this week's tapering will be done in la belle France though



What's 'tapering' Stu? Not another bit of stuff to carry around in yor rucksack surely!


----------



## Aperitif (31 Aug 2010)

Wittering whirls...




Dinner,
Daisy,
Dinghy,
Dwellings.

I was getting settled in the sun, sitting on the bleachers!


----------



## gbs (31 Aug 2010)

What a day!. Good hills to climb and even better descents (with apologies again to those who were afffected by my unsignalled slowing to check the route on a descent somewhere N of Midhurst), terrific lunch thanks to Simon and Susie, the ferry to Bosham, catching train from Bosham after a wait of 2 mins and the London connection with 30 secs to spare AND THEN SR announce that there will be a toilet stop at ... because train facilities are not working (not good news for my old bladder) and dinner with MiL.


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Aug 2010)

Not a lot I can add to all that. I think the wind tapered off a bit as we got out of London, hence the slightly later than expected arrival. The tops of my knees ache a bit, so it was definitely a good work out. Next time, we can go on the A283 - that has less climbing overall!

An excellent turnout, so at times we had a nice peloton rolling along. And then pasta and crumble heaven when we arrived, so thanks again to Simon, Susie and Daisy for their hospitality during their holiday.

Sorry I disappeared without saying anything, but I'd slowed up a bit to double check my turn-off to get to Bognor, and then when I looked up just before the junction, everyone was out of earshot.

102 miles overall, and probably quite a few calories expended, so a good day out.



Edit - One of the (many) highlights was rolling along through Regents Park (after someone needed a comfort break) and seeing this towering stone and gold monument. I hadn't realised where we'd come out, next to the Albert Hall, so I'd never seen the Albert Memorial before. Impressive!


----------



## ianrauk (31 Aug 2010)

Adam, it was Hyde Park.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Aug 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Adam, it was Hyde Park.


Yes - he wasn't even 'Prince Regent', that Albert bloke.
Consorts Park?
You can run but you can't Hyde Adam...


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Aug 2010)

Park Life.

Can you tell I'm not a Londoner??


----------



## StuAff (31 Aug 2010)

Aperitif said:


> What's 'tapering' Stu? Not another bit of stuff to carry around in yor rucksack surely!



Rim tapering would be no extra weight at all......
103 miles yesterday, 101 miles today (Brighton and back, saw Simon at his Dr Bike session), 20-odd tomorrow (to the station, out to my b&b in Blackheath, thinking LMNH for dinner). Then the work begins Thursday morning....


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Sep 2010)

Good luck Stu. Don't forget your passport.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Sep 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> Good luck Stu. Don't forget your passport.



It's in his rucksack. Third drawer down, on the right - behind the harback edition of 'War and Peace' (the lead bound version) - between the socks and vests...


----------



## StuAff (1 Sep 2010)

Aperitif said:


> It's in his rucksack. Third drawer down, on the right - behind the harback edition of 'War and Peace' (the lead bound version) - between the socks and vests...


----------

